# Thousand Sons - Pyrae Warband - Armies on Parade



## stuff

*Thousand Sons - Pyrae Warband - Armies on Parade*

This year I am going to enter the "Armies on Parade" competition in the UK. I am going to complete a Thousand Sons army based around the Pyrase cult. Here is what I found about them on Warhammer 40k Wiki:

"Pyrae - The Pyrae were pyrokinetics, meaning that they had developed the ability to both generate and control fire, the power for which was drawn from the Warp. The Pyrae could both generate lethal bursts of fire from their bodies that they could shape into a number of different forms, including projectiles fired from their hands as well as fire shields that could hold back foes and melt away incoming weapons fire. The Pyrae could manipulate existing or standing sources of fire and with their connection to the Warp could lower the temperature of flames striking their own bodies or the bodies of others, effectively making them immune to the effects of fire or great heat. The Pyrae also developed secondary psychic abilities that allowed them to control and manipulate mechanical automata like the robots of the Legio Cybernetica and even the massive Titans of the Collegia Titanica. These secondary abilities were known as technopathy. The Cult badge of the Pyrae was a phoenix wreathed in flames."

So... Guys that can control fire are generaly total badasses. My army is going to be a warband containing members of the Pyrae cult and hence there will be a theme involving flames etc throughout and use of the cult badge, a phoenix wreathed in flames (excellent opportunity to develope my freehand skills).

As the army has to be displayed on a 2ft. x 2ft. board, I am also going to use this as an opportunity to make some kick ass scenery. Here is the picture I uploaded on my other log with a quick idea of what sort of thing I am going for with the board. The egyptian theme will stick but I will definitely be adding some more fire or lava somewhere given the cult idea.










As it is a Thousand Sons army my "obliterators" are going to be some kick ass sorcerer terminators. Here is the picture from my other log. Think the new grey knight halberds might be of some use here! Or maybe even something from the new Tomb Kings...










Pyrae Warband

HQ
- Daemon Prince (saw a cool idea involving the island of blood griffon somewhere online...)

Troops
-Thousand Sons + Sorcerer
-Thousand Sons + Sorcerer

Heavy Support
-3x Obliterator/sorcerers
-Predator

Summoned Daemons
-Horrors

Might add another tank of some sort if I have the cash or time before the whole project needs to be finished.

So far I have modelled a sorcer to lead one of the units of thousand sons and the predator. The sorcerer has the sword from my (very)old abaddon model and the predator has parts from the OOP chaos predator, all of which had been stripped. 

For the sorcerer, i cut the left thigh section out and repositioned it more dramatically with greenstuff. The cloak was made from greenstuff. The rock is just a stone from my garden. Backpack has the vents cut off and replaced with gargoyle type heads from the chaos vehicle accessory sprue. The hands were repositioned and pinned and the sword was drilled and pinned through both of the models hands. Think I need a pommel of some sort for the end of the sword...














































The sponsons and turret were mounted on 2mm plasticard. Think I may add some flaming torches or something to the pred. 




























What you all think?!?!


----------



## Muffinman

I really like what you've done so far with the the tank and I love the GS work on the Sorcerer. Though I do find that the sword looks a little awkward, I don't know if it's the pose of the size but to me it it just doesn't look right.
Keep up the good work though and I'm lookin forwards to seeing this finished.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Good work on the repositioned leg. I especially like that you have moulded a joint at the hip.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Woot another Thousand Sons player 

I like the conversion work so far, certainly nothing to complain about. What colours are you thinking of using for the army?


----------



## StalkerZero

I really like the converted robe/cape. It'll definitely give them a bit more of a distinct look on the table.


----------



## 123

Consider these for the obliterators:

http://sciborminiatures.com/en_,shop.php?art=910


----------



## stuff

Quick update.

Thanks for the positive comments! 

@ The Wraithlord: I am still testing the colour scheme but I have a couple of schemes to choose from. First one i had was a regal blue basecoat, blending up to ice blue, looks pretty nice but takes a very long time for me, time which I don't really have. Other options are either necron abyss or mordian blue with enchanted blue then ice blue highlights (much less time consuming!). Gold for the armour trims of course! Will be posting pictures of the different schemes this week hopefully!

@123:unfortunately the rules for the Armies on Parade competition state that all models have to be citadel miniatures of scratch built. Although I might get some of them anyway for later.


----------



## forkmaster

It looks like your Predator is sealed off from the outside world, is it kinda the same idea with the tanks like the Astartes? Sealed off and only dust within?


----------



## stuff

@forkmaster: hadn't actually thought about it like that, but I think that idea works pretty well so I will go along with it!

Right, the other day my island of blood griffon I ordered of ebay arrived. It is basically going to form major parts of my daemon prince. I am using the head, wings and legs from the griffon and the arms, torso and tabard from the plastic daemon prince kit (which I haven't actually bought yet...). I am replacing the pawed feet from the griffon's hind legs with the bird-like claws from the front legs.










Hope this gives you an idea about where this conversion is going!

I have done a wee bit of work deciding about the colour scheme!! This one is just regal blue blended up into ice blue with a pure ice blue highlight.



















I tried a second one with mordian blue and ice blue highlights but I don't like it much. I am going to try the necron abyss with enchanted blue highlight and a more extreme ice blue highlight once i have the paints... should be a lot quicker than blending every single model in my army.


----------



## forkmaster

stuff said:


> @forkmaster: hadn't actually thought about it like that, but I think that idea works pretty well so I will go along with it!


Youre welcome!  Glad I could be of service. ^^


----------



## wombat_tree

The paint scheme looks great, if you can paint the whole army like that you'll have a very cool force indeed!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

This is a great start. I'm really looking forward to seeing it progress.


----------



## stuff

As much as I like the previous colour scheme it is way too time consuming for the amount of time I have for the hobby unfortunately.. 

Here is how the pred is turning out so far! The rest of the army is probably going to be painted in a pretty similar scheme.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

TRON!

More sensibly, that is impressive dedication to edge-highlighting.

I am not sure about the highlighting on the chips in the front plate; it looks a little odd being lighter than the surrounding areas.


----------



## Hammer49

The edge highlighting looks very good. I have to agree with Dave T Hobbit that the chips at the front look slightly odd. Maybe you could make it alot darker inside the chip.

Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## stuff

I darkened down the chips and added some boltgun metal too them as mentioned! Cheers guys!

Just finished the "A Thousand Sons" black library book, makes me think the Pyrae are even more bad ass!! According to the novel and what I have found, the cult's symbol is a "phoenix wreathed in flames" so I have made my first attempt at some freehand and painted my interpretation of the symbol on my predator. I followed Xenobiotic's method for painting the free hand on his tanks. I am pretty pleased with the result so thank you very much Xenobiotic! So here we go, first (maybe) finished model! The predator!

Painting the blue:


Basecoat of Necron Abyss. Applied in a couple of thin layers.
Enchanted Blue edge highlight.
Ice Blue edge highlight.

Painting the metal parts:


Boltgun Metal basecoat.
Heavy wash of Badab Black.
Chainmail highlights.
For the tank tracks, the Chainmail highlight was drybrushed due to my laziness.

Gold/Brass trims and details:


Dwarf Bronze basecoat.
1:1 mis of Dwarf Bronze and Mithril Silver to all but the recesses.
Heavy wash of Devlan Mud.
Pure Mithril Silver was used for very fine highlights.

Green lights:


Basecoat of Dark Angels Green.
successive layers of Dark Angels Green + Goblin Green, adding more goblin green each layer.
Pure Goblin Green.
Goblin Green + Skull White.
Skull White with a tiny miniscule volume of Goblin Green.




























I think my edge highlighting could be neater and a more consistent thickness over the whole model. I was originally intending to go for the same slightly OTT edge highlighting across the whole army but I'm not so sure I will anymore as the necron abyss paint isn't as dark as I thought and I didn't really quite achieve the look I was originally going for but overall I am pretty pleased with the way it all turned out! 

One thing I am considering is purchasing some forgeworld weathering powders to dirty it up a bit. I haven't decided entirely what sort of board I am going to have the army on so will wait until I have decided on that for sure before choosing the weathering powder.

So what you guys all think?!


----------



## Maidel

All looks really nice - only thing I can say is that the phoenix isnt central to the armour plate...

But I am sure you already knew that.

What did you use as a referance for that phoenix - ive seen a really similar one on an art website.


----------



## stuff

Yeah I was going to mention that the phoenix wasn't central but forgot. It was central originally but it's right wing didn't look quite right so I painted over it with the blue and re-did it and now it is much closer to the edges and makes it way off centre unfortunately.

I just googled phoenix and it came up! not sure what the site is. It isn't identical to the image but you can tell it is where I got the idea


----------



## sanguinius noob

that looks amazing! good to see its not all revision right now.. 

seriously though it looks ace, and the off centre thing is barely noticeable. keep painting!


----------



## jlaughter001

Awesome. I absolutely -love- the Phoenix, very nice. Also, excellent work on the conversions for your sorcerer guy...makes me want to get some green stuff and experiment. But not today. No...not today.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

the sorcs sword looks abit as the way its being held looks like your going to hit the enemy with the thick side of the sword, rather then the blades edge, i would suggest if you can now, twisting it abit to be more flat to the ground with how you have those hands positioned.

and the one hand being bigger is abit odd too, but its chaos so its easily explained.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Looks good.



stuff said:


> I think my edge highlighting could be neater and a more consistent thickness over the whole model.


It only looks imperfect on the extreme close-ups; once you look at the whole tank it seems fine to me.



stuff said:


> Yeah I was going to mention that the phoenix wasn't central but forgot. It was central originally but it's right wing didn't look quite right so I painted over it with the blue and re-did it and now it is much closer to the edges and makes it way off centre unfortunately.


It looks centred along the sinister diagonal, so you could rebalance it with something in the lower corner to balance out the dexter diagonal. As it is in a pouncing/circling pose it would suit a symbol or possibly a stylised flame.


----------



## Maidel

stuff said:


> I just googled phoenix and it came up! not sure what the site is. It isn't identical to the image but you can tell it is where I got the idea


Well you did a good enough job for me to recognise it instantly - so take that as a compliment.



Dave T Hobbit said:


> It looks centred along the sinister diagonal, so you could rebalance it with something in the lower corner to balance out the dexter diagonal. As it is in a pouncing/circling pose it would suit a symbol or possibly a stylised flame.


Actually - that is a brilliant idea.


----------



## JB Mallus

Interesting. I wait for the entire army


----------



## Hammer49

The phoenix looks very good. Keep up the good work.


----------



## stuff

Thanks for the feedback and the rep everyone!

Yeah I thought about adding something in the bottom right corner this morning actually! I think that is what you mean? lol. Maybe a small Tzeentch icon in the same colours as the phoenix?


----------



## Varakir

That's a lovely looking tank. i think dave's suggestion with the badge in the other corner would help balance out the front panel.


----------



## Dakingofchaos

My my my, these are amazing, i like them a lot >.<


----------



## TheReverend

yeah, I'll just stick my entry in the bin now... these look fantastic!


----------



## stuff

So just went for it and added the tzeentch icon in the corner of the panel. Picture ain't reat but shows what's been done.


----------



## Maidel

stuff said:


> So just went for it and added the tzeentch icon in the corner of the panel. Picture ain't reat but shows what's been done.


 
good man!

Looks in balance now.


----------



## Salio

This is great! I can't believe I didn't see it the first time around! Great work! The predator is fabulous, especially with the amazing freehand on the front -- looking forward to more +rep


----------



## stuff

So most of the bitz I need to make my obliterators have arrived (enough for one, half of the other two, don't ask..... not a happy bunny). I have done a large portion of the work for the first one. They are based on the black reach terminators (nice and cheap on ebay if you are running on a tight budget like myself!) with a couple of pieces from other places. If anyone is interested I am making my first tutorial on these guys! 

It is still a WIP, need to finish the head dress thing and as he is a member of the Pyrae, he will be holding a flame of some sort in his left hand (still to work out how to sculpt a flame..).




























So what's the verdict?!


----------



## Eros

Looks great man! I was actually going to do something identical to this on a converted daemon prince of mine. Glad to see that it looks as impressive as i imagined it to be 
^ ^.


----------



## sanguinius noob

looks great! cant wait till the rest of them are done


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

The model looks great form in fornt, however the side view has a couple of odd things:

The front mid-bar on the crest looks too thick to me; I think it would look better the same thickness as the back one.

The right wrist looks uncomfortably stretched; it might look more natural if the forearm was angled down and the wrist angled less.


----------



## stuff

Thank you for the positive comments!

@ Dave T Hobbit, I agree about the wrist but I don't want to risk cutting up the arm to reposition it, don't have any spares and can't afford new ones right now! I have filed down the front part of the crest to make it less thick!

More pictures of the obliterators will be up soon, they are near completion modelling wise!

But in the meantime, here are some objective markers I have whipped up while waiting for some models to strip and some green stuff to dry! I've added a couple of dead space marine bits which I will paint in space wolves' colours cos the thousand sons hate em!


----------



## sanguinius noob

so this is why you didnt come to the pub...

thats alright, keep up the good work!


----------



## stuff

Na this took me like half an hour, posted literally as I finished it! was working well late today... Don't know why I'm still up, got an exam the day after tomorrow haha!


----------



## Maidel

I love the terminator.

I would like to say - 'you cheated!' but the end result works to well for me to say that.

(I say cheated because the head dress is, well, supposed to be on his head!)


----------



## Midge913

Some really nice looking models here Stuff! I look forward to following more of your progress.


----------



## Hammer49

The terminator looks good. Nice greenstuff work.


----------



## PandaPaws

Fantastic work... will be frequently checking in for more progress!!


----------



## stuff

Thanks for the compliments guys! 

Just a quick update for now. Nearly finished my 3 termiantor sorcerer/oblits. Here is how they are looking so far:










I just got my daemon prince kit so will be getting lots of that done too, might try get some done tonight and get a WIP pic up on here!


----------



## Hammer49

Look forward to seeing them painted.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Some really excellent work going on in this thread. I will be keeping an eye on it in future. Well done.


----------



## Kaiden

Great conversions, all is dust baby.


----------



## stuff

Thanks for the positive encouragement and rep as always people!

Just a quick WIP shot of the deamon prince to give you an idea of where I am going with it!


----------



## Mossy Toes

Holy craaaap that's awesome! That absolutely blows me away...

How is he going to be based?


----------



## Midge913

stuff said:


> Thanks for the positive encouragement and rep as always people!
> 
> Just a quick WIP shot of the deamon prince to give you an idea of where I am going with it!


Absolutely superb! That is a fantastic conversion so far! Look forward to seeing this one finished!


----------



## farseer22

Awesome vision and fantastic execution. I am jealous of your freehand skills.


----------



## Tossidin

That is going to look epic!


----------



## Achaylus72

About the edge highlights.

As someone who have built military tanks for the last 40 years i have observed that GW hobbiests are virtually the only ones that use the edge highlights, for me who as preiously stated that edge highlight looks very bad, sorry to say that, i suggest that you visit a military museum and take photos of what military vehicles actually look like especially especially overall appearence in regards to their natural paint coverage. A very good paint job deserves nothing less than accuracy, kill off the edge highlights.


----------



## Maidel

Achaylus72 said:


> About the edge highlights.
> 
> As someone who have built military tanks for the last 40 years i have observed that GW hobbiests are virtually the only ones that use the edge highlights, for me who as preiously stated that edge highlight looks very bad, sorry to say that, i suggest that you visit a military museum and take photos of what military vehicles actually look like especially especially overall appearence in regards to their natural paint coverage. A very good paint job deserves nothing less than accuracy, kill off the edge highlights.


Erm - when was the last time a real world tank was painted red or blue?

Sure, camo doesnt have edge highlights - but its a stylistic paint job and Although its a bit bright, I cant fault it.


----------



## DijnsK

i thnk the demon prince looks really cool! the falcons head and the wings give it a really Egyptian look 

i also rally like the blending you did on that one arm on the first page... looks superb! 

got a question though, are there any other psykers know to use pyrokinetic powers ? like salamander librarians? and would it even be possible? 

+sub and +rep


----------



## Achaylus72

Maidel said:


> Erm - when was the last time a real world tank was painted red or blue?
> 
> Sure, camo doesnt have edge highlights - but its a stylistic paint job and Although its a bit bright, I cant fault it.


Then again if @Stuff loves the effects of his paint job and is proud of his work, *on reflection who in the hell am I to judge*.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Very good idea for the DP.

His hand looks a little large comparted to the rest of him; it might look better once he has both arms though.


----------



## stuff

*


Mossy Toes said:



Holy craaaap that's awesome! That absolutely blows me away...

How is he going to be based?

Click to expand...

Question answered below 
*



Achaylus72 said:


> About the edge highlights.
> 
> As someone who have built military tanks for the last 40 years i have observed that GW hobbiests are virtually the only ones that use the edge highlights, for me who as preiously stated that edge highlight looks very bad, sorry to say that, i suggest that you visit a military museum and take photos of what military vehicles actually look like especially especially overall appearence in regards to their natural paint coverage. A very good paint job deserves nothing less than accuracy, kill off the edge highlights.


I was going for quite a stylistic paint job like @Maidel mention! A bit like the one here, take a look:
http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=149051

I have to say I agree, I definitely could tone down the edge highlighting, on the lower edges of the vehicle in particular.



DijnsK said:


> i thnk the demon prince looks really cool! the falcons head and the wings give it a really Egyptian look
> 
> i also rally like the blending you did on that one arm on the first page... looks superb!
> 
> got a question though, are there any other psykers know to use pyrokinetic powers ? like salamander librarians? and would it even be possible?
> 
> +sub and +rep


Thank you very much for the compliments and rep! I am not entirly sure if other psychers use their power to control fire etc, I'm sure you can find the answer to that question somewhere on the forums here or on lexicanum or a similar online 40k encyclopedia, sorry I can't be of more help!



Dave T Hobbit said:


> Very good idea for the DP.
> 
> His hand looks a little large comparted to the rest of him; it might look better once he has both arms though.


Yeah I know exactly where you are coming from, I think it looks a bit better now though, check the pics below! My excuse is that he is a Daemon Prince, he has wings and claws, wouldn't be so surprising if one of his arms was slightly bigger than the other!

--------------------------------

Anyway, here we go! The DP is nearly finished! Just need to finish touching up some of the edges of the greenstuff. His crotch looks a little unnatural but he is going to have one of the loincloth things the thousand sons models have, it looks more normal from the back!



















And a better look at the base! I am going to maybe add some old tattered books, scrolls and papers as well!


----------



## Midge913

Looking fantastic mate! I love the way he is turning out!


----------



## elmir

Looks great man. Although for the DP, I still have the feeling that it could use something behind it's head. A symbol of tzeentch perhaps? Or one of the thousand sons headpieces? Or something Egyptian... I'm not sure, It might look better proportion wise. 

I think the loincloth is a greatidea. More large spaces for your freehand skills!


----------



## papa nurgle

superb work. cannot wait to see these things painted! especially with that freehand phoenix... brilliant!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

stuff said:


> My excuse is that he is a Daemon Prince, he has wings and claws, wouldn't be so surprising if one of his arms was slightly bigger than the other!


He looks less ill balanced now he has both arms.

I agree that a DP (especially of Tzeentch) can get away with looking subtley out of proportion.


----------



## stuff

Quick update. Finished the DP last weekend but been busy painting my first finecast miniature for a painting competition at my local GW, think I'll enter it in the next themed painting competition on here.

Will hopefully get to painting this bad boi after the weekend (quite busy atm). 



















Wondering if I should faint his flesh in pink as I might some pink horrors for this army as well? I would probably just go for a pale blue if I don't go for pink?


----------



## Midge913

Hmmmm I think that the pale flesh with a darker colored wing would really show off the conversion work mate! Your GS work is very clean and effective. Wonderful model stuff and I look forward to seeing it get some paint.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Very good.


----------



## Zognutz

your free hand is great for a start!

now, modelling wise I was flicking through thinking, "Predator - good, colour scheme test on the arm - great, terminators - good, Deamon... P-P-P-Rrince.... *jaw drops* GREAT ZOMBIE JESUS!.... *looks away & takes a deep breath before looking again*.... GREAT SHATNERS GHOST!"

yup I like very much, can't wait to see some colour on that bad boy! keep up the good joo joo mate.


----------



## stuff

Thank you very much for the above comments and advice!!!!

So got the first obliterator/sorcerer painted and the objective markers.

Was pretty pleased with the phoenix and the force/power weapon effect. I think the model isn't particularly striking in general, might make the staff part of the weapon white to bring a little more brightness to the model?

My first finished Thousand Sons Obliterator:




























Decided to try a sort of marble effect on the boulders, was quite pleased with that. Might not be totally obvious but the space amrine parts are supposed to be from some slain space wolves, as the Thousand Sons have a slight dislike for them... quite pleased with the space wolf icon on the powerfist too. 

Thousand Sons objective markers:























































What's the verdict then?!


----------



## aboytervigon

The chest on the terminator is a little blank if you could add something that would be great.


----------



## Dakingofchaos

aboytervigon said:


> The chest on the terminator is a little blank if you could add something that would be great.


I agree. Nice work on the markers though!


----------



## Midge913

I am with the other two. The chest needs something, but as they have said the Objective Markers are very nice. The boulders came out really neat.


----------



## Phenious

Is your prince going to have a tail at all? Like where all this is going. I may have to do this with my swarmlord as the center.


----------



## piemaster

Just found this. That predator is really sweet. You've done a really good job on those side sponsons and that freehand is ace! +rep


----------



## TattooedGreenMan

Very nicely done. Wonderful conversions. +rep from me.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan

Very nicely done. Wonderful conversions. +rep from me.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

The scrolls and the raised hand are great little touches.

I agree with others that the chest seems too plain; possibly a scroll would work as it would add both a contrasting colour and a differing shape.


----------



## shaantitus

Good to see the thousand dons getting some love. Love the completed pred. It is a magnificent piece of work. The terminator/sorcerer/oblits are simple neat and effective. Most impressed and looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## stuff

Thank you very much for all the comments and rep! It all really spurs me on to keep working!

I think I am going to add the mark of tzeentch to the terminators chest, haven't got round to that yet, still finishing the other two obliterators.

In the mean time I have a WIP picture of the deamon prince!!! I went with pink for the flesh as I am going to add a unit of pink horrors to my army. The sword is still to be tidied up along with a couple of spilages from the metallics and pink onto the blue. The wings etc are going to be painted with a pale blue/turquoise and lightened up towards the ends.




























Nothing to do with my thousand sons but I painted my first finecast miniature for a competition at my local GW and took 2nd place to an incredibly well painted Logan Grimnar (think that's how you spell it?). I chose to paint Inquisitor Coteaz as I have always thought it was a cool model. Since I took this picture I have changed the bird slightly, lightening up the heads and brown feathers as they were kind of taking all the light out of the model, unfortunately I can't get any pictures of the updated model as someone offered to buy it from me for a decent price so I no longer have the model!


----------



## Dakingofchaos

Great work on the inquisitor, it looks outstanding! I must say im not a fan of the flesh on the prince though, it could just be camera flash but it just looks way to bold and out of place for me, i like the idea of it tying in with the horrors though


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Very vibrant tones; I am especially impressed with how successful your pink is as it is one of the more difficult colours.

Coteaz' cloak looks superb; I can see why someone would want to buy him.


----------



## Midge913

What Dave said in a nutshell. I like the pink skin tone on the prince but I think that it needs some more shadows. As it is WIP it is hard to tell sometimes how something is going to turn out but you have a solid concept and are moving in the right direction. 

Coteaz is fantastic. Great work on the folds of the cloak!


----------



## sanguinius noob

looking good mate! i agree with the toning the pink down a smidge, but other than that looking good as always! crotez looks great too!


----------



## Kelsik

I very much like your model and painting work as well as your theme for this warband. I too enjoyed the book and the unabridged audio book of A Thousand Sons, and its from the book that I really need to ask you if you will include other fellowships in your warband?
Go reread the 15th legions exploits on the world of Shrike in the Arc Reach cluster. I think the other cults can greatly enhance what your trying to do.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Hey Stuff,

Coteaz looks fantastic mate, steller work there. +Rep Sir

The Prince however looks great so far, just that his feet seem to end to abruptly. What I mean is, the (chicken) skin to human skin doesnt meld at all together. It just stops and the other begins.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Dagmire

Some awesome work here sir, you need some rep me thinks


----------



## BearsofLeon

I have returned from an enormous hiatus to comment!
STUNNING. My jaw dropped upon seeing the DP and the terminators painted! Keep up the good work!


----------



## louisshli

stuff,

That DP looks boss. Love the pink tone, it's a gutsy choice but definitely coming along nicely dude. Like Midge913 said, it's a WIP so I'll leave the feedback till it's done. Suggestion: since you've got a good handle on edge-highlights and blending, really work up that pink to pure white, it'll give off that glowing effect on the DP's skin. I would give it a few watered down Leviathan Purple washes instead of the red shades... I think the purple will compliment the pink nicely. 

For the wings, I would just choose anything that's vibrant and bright..... a multi-colored tone would be cool (as you said, turquoise, orange, yellow, purple, red...... etc). You're definitely on the right track w/ the painting. The model deserves it given the sick work you did on the conversion.

I read the Thousand Sons as well, and I agree that the Pyrae are bad-asses... glad you choose to theme your army around them.... 

Rep man.... keep it up.


----------



## stuff

Thank you all again for the comments! It's been a while, I've been away etc and have had very little time to enjoy the hobby unfortunately. But as I only have a couple weeks until my armies on parade entry needs to be finished I'm getting back into the swing of things! 

I am definitely going to tone down the pink of the daemon prince and I'm also going to get a box horrors and paint them up to match!

Started the board this morning, got the 22mm MDF board for £2 after asking if there were any off cuts at my local B & Q, lucky me! Waiting on the styrofoam for the "ruined/looted library" That is going at the back of the board.

So far I've pencilled out where everything is going and started sticking plasticard down to make paving slabs. I made the tank traps by pouring plaster into an ice cube tray and letting it set. I then stuck em to the board with more plaster. Waiting for the crater to dry a bit before shaping it a bit better (it's also made of plaster).





































Will be back with more shortly, possibly tonight!

What does everyone think?


----------



## facelessone

nice work with the green stuff,cant wait to see more


----------



## Minizke1

You've done some amazing conversion work here, I'm sure you'll do well in armies on parade.
+rep for awesome models everywhere.


----------



## stuff

Thanks again guys ^ !

some quick pics of what's happening now that the styrofoam has arrived!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

The board is starting to look quite exciting.


----------



## JB Mallus

Hmm, here's my idea for your daemon prince.
He needs a sun disk crown like an Egyptian gawd or Pharoh.

http://mummyswrap.com/2010/01/20/clothing-in-ancient-egypt-part-6-headdresses-and-crowns/


----------



## stuff

bit more progress done...


----------



## Midge913

Moving along quite nicely.


----------



## stuff

So here is the board very near completion. Just got to put sand on the wooden areas still visible. The white sheet on the back wall of the building is going to become a portal to the warp and my horrors are going to be placed so that they are running out of it. I'm going to have scrolls, books and pieces of paper scattered about the inside of the ruined building too. The white strips on the wall are soon to become bookshelves.


----------



## Midge913

Sweet looking board man! I went back to the very beginning of the thread and took a look at your design drawings and I must say that you executed your concept and design very well. The rubble an distressing look great and the large paving blocks really blend into the landscape now with the addition of the extra labits of sand. I really can't wait to see the finished product man. I am always amazed at folks you do terrain so well. I just can't seem to get any of my terrain projects off the ground and those are prefab ones, let alone creations of my own. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Chaosftw

wow. Very cool! I really like the (what looks like) tank traps. They look very realistic! 

Well Done!
Chaosftw


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

It is looking better and better by the day.


----------



## stuff

Thanks very much for all the positive comments again! They really are a help, I'm finding it hard to motivate myself a bit right now and I only have until saturday to completely finish. 

@chaosftw: those are most definitely tank traps, I'm glad you think they are so realistic, they were very easy to make!

Anyway, here is how it is looking after the addition of some sand and a basecoat. The san will be drybrushed lighter and the building will be drybrushed slightly lighter too. Will paint the road/paving white and will probably do the tank traps grey.


----------



## hocky

Keep going Stuff! The board looks amazing, you can't stop now I want to see it finished!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

Looking great Stuff, keep up the good work!


----------



## stuff

Finally finished. Had my local GW's parade day today but unfortunately didn't win. There winner was well deserving of it so I don't mind at all really. Check the winning entry here: http://matt285uk.blogspot.com/2011_07_01_archive.html

Here is mine:













































































































Close ups of individual units to come.

What you all think?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

The end result is fantastic. By the looks of it though, you did lose out to a worthy entry. The mek's cave was a nice touch on his part.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Looks good,

I especially like the terrible warp beast creeping over the wall in the first photograph.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Wow, fantastic models . Any chance we might see this expanded even more?


----------



## Midge913

very nice work mate! Love the warp rift and the glow effect!


----------



## hocky

Never thought you would use purple! It works great and a great idea with the eye. Nice models too, well done!


----------



## TheReverend

Mate this looks great and I'm sorry you didn't win, but now you have something to aim for next year


----------



## troybuckle

Good job with your armies on parade board! + Rep


----------



## stuff

Thanks very much for the rep guys! I'm not at all sore about not winning (the guy who won deserved it, his board was the orky one on the uk what's new today thing on the gw website) and as you say, it just gives me something to aim for next year!! I'm starting my first fantasy army (high elves) so they will be making an appearance on here sometime over christmas (when I have time to do some painting, turns out being a first year medical student takes up a lot of your time...).


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

stuff said:


> ...when I have time to do some painting... being a first year medical student....


Paint as much as you can now; once you stop being a first year medical student you will not have time to paint again until Justin Beiber is retro-chic (or his killer is released on parole).


----------



## Midge913

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Paint as much as you can now; once you stop being a first year medical student you will not have time to paint again until Justin Beiber is retro-chic (or his killer is released on parole).


I just want you to know Dave that Mt. Dew really hurts when it comes shooting out of your nose. I laughed really hard at this one.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Midge913 said:


> I just want you to know Dave that Mt. Dew really hurts when it comes shooting out of your nose. I laughed really hard at this one.


My work here is done.


----------

